# Replacing foglights on an NX2000



## CkY o5 (Sep 29, 2004)

Hey ppl, hows it going? I just got my 91 NX2k a couple days ago..and it needs some TLC. But im starting out on easy things, and i've noticed that both of my fog lights are burned out (i've checked to make sure they were getting power, and they are, so no worries about that  ) and i've spend almost an hour+ tryin to figure out how to replace the bulbs. I cannot for the love of god figure out how to get them out?! i've takin every scew off it seems like, and tha thing just wont come out. If anyone knows, plz tell me!

P.S. sorry if i posted this in the wrong place, this is my first post


----------



## CkY o5 (Sep 29, 2004)

*NX2k Fog Lights*

I cannot figure out how to replace the fog light bulb!! :wtf: I've had the car for 3 days now, and spent about an hour each time tryin to figure it out, and just cant seem to figure it out. Any1 know how?!


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

welcome to NF
try asking this in the NX section
they will be able to assist you better than anyone


----------



## Fast91SER (Jul 2, 2002)

Take off the black cover (2 screws), then you will find one screw that holds each foglight into the bracket. Remove the screw from each light. When you take them off, there's 4 screws on the back of each one (each corner), take those off, and you remove the back cover to get to the light bulb.


----------



## CkY o5 (Sep 29, 2004)

*found that special screw..*

the screw that you gotta take off to get to the other four... is rusted. And i cannot get any leverage to take the nut off the back. SOOo it looks like im goin got taking alot of that front bumper off (im hopin that lips comes off w/out the whole entire bumper?). But hey man, thanks anyways!


----------

